# sheds are falling



## mossyhorn (Mar 1, 2006)

i went down to my dodge  county  club this past sunday and found four sheds. Two were matching set looked like a 16-18 inch 11 point and one was nice antler with 5 pts. The other shed looked like it was a couple of years old(bleached out) and it had 4 points. man this was my best shed hunting day by far. mossy


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 1, 2006)

finding sheds woud tick me off right now the way my season went..


----------



## Son (Mar 19, 2006)

*sheds*

Walked my fanny off yesterday and found none. Lots of deer tracks though, guess they aren't shedding here yet.


----------



## justus3131 (Mar 20, 2006)

*BST report*



			
				Son said:
			
		

> Walked my fanny off yesterday and found none. Lots of deer tracks though, guess they aren't shedding here yet.


But did you see any turkeys?


----------



## Son (Mar 20, 2006)

*Miller/Early counties*

Didn't see any turkeys, but shot an armadillo. Put up a popup near the clayhill on the 268 acres, hoping to call one from one of those pastures.
Saw some good tracks on road one and three. Also saw where a gobbler had walked the road going towards the old camp, turned towards the oaktree stand on the south line.  There's always a good gobbler hanging around that field on the south of road two/five. I'm starting out just before the clayhill sat morning, then go from there if I hear any gobbling. But with others hunting, wont be able to move around much. They'll probably be roosting in that hammock on the far NW corner of the 268. I can finally drive that road now that the roads have dried up some.


----------

